# Stop Talking and Go already.



## blunt (Jan 13, 2008)

I been have married for about 11 years or so in which I thought was a pretty good marriage or so it seemed. I used to work midnites, and I caught my wife one nite gone from our house on my 2am lunch break. my nine, and 14 yr old were in the house sleep. I waited a block from the house trying guess why she would leave when she pulled up to the house. she did not see me, and this was not the first time I found she went out this late. when I asked her she said she was visiting a friend (girl) who was having "man" problems. I did not know this friend. this was when I started to examine all the little issues that we were having in our marriage. I feel alone in this or am I?... There's a lot more to this story, if you wan't to know. just wanting to know if anyone cared.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I would sure like to know and any help I can give or advice, even an ear to listen to.

draconis


----------



## joshtried (Jun 14, 2009)

has this ever happened before? if not, and no other problems with trust have happened before, then I would let this go, and keep on trusting. trust is a horrible thing to repair, so if nothing has happened, let it go..

u did however say there were other little things.. what kind of little things?


----------



## MrsVain (Feb 1, 2009)

i dont know all the story, but her excuse seems flimsy to me. I am a woman, a wife, a friend to someone who always has "men" problem and a mother. So her story about being out till 2am talking with a friend. i am sorry, i just dont believe it. 

First of all, i would never, never, never leave my children alone at night for ANY reason at all. I dont care if the oldest is 14. he/she was asleep, so my instict says she left after he was asleep and was being sneaky. AND that is not good my friend. What if a fire started, or someone broke in your house while she was gone, how could a 9 and 14 year old deal with that? Secondly, why is she being sneaky, only people that are doing something wrong hide it from their kids and spouses.

Going back to the friend excuse and why is just doesnt wash. Why didnt she just talk to the friend on the phone. I do, all night sometimes. but i stay home to watch my kids. A good friend understands that. And being that you werent home at night already, why didnt the friend go to your house and they could talk at your house. it is not likely the children would have interferred as they were asleep and you couldnt bug them either because you were at work. besides this is "not the first time"

Sorry, i might be wrong, but i think she does have a friend but it is a man friend who is helping himself to your wife. That being said, i also think your wife is very selfish, inconsiderate, and disrespectful.

i think you should just come out and ask her if she is having an affair. If she isnt, i would tell her she needs to have the lonely man trouble friend go to your house for these 2am venting or shoulder crying sessions. Or you okay with that fact that something bad could happen to your children while they are home alone in the middle of the night?


----------

